# Do I have shot?



## Trot74 (Apr 19, 2008)

Okay so I've been reading these forums for awhile and I've decided to post.

I've a 24 year old female. I have a BA in history and I've been teaching with that degree. However, I feel like it's not for me. I've always wanted to be either a teacher or a police officer my entire life. 

So do you think it's worth it for me to try to make the career change? I have no criminal justice classes under my belt. I've really put all my energy towards teaching, so I've never done internships or anything with a police department. What would I have to do to get started since I've totally taken a completely different track with my career? Am a too far behind already?


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Check PMs


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

The hardest part will be leaving your "comfort zone" as a teacher. You are right on track as far as age goes, 22-23 is average. The retirement you've earned as a teacher should carry over as far as years and money towards retirement on 'the job'. Good luck in your decision!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

badgebunny said:


> Check PMs


Yes. Definitely keep your PMS in check. hahahaha

Just kidding. If you have any specific questions though, I promise I won't be too sarcastic. 24 is not too late. Just practice climbing over walls... oh wait...


----------



## CTrain (Apr 17, 2006)

5-0 said:


> Yes. Definitely keep your PMS in check


haha that made my morning


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

You bunch of neanderthal poops are illustrating the number#1 obstacle to her career change shift:

Chauvinistic pig-dog-cops!
HAHAHAHAH


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

mpd61 said:


> You bunch of neanderthal poops are illustrating the number#1 obstacle to her career change shift:
> 
> Chauvinistic pig-dog-cops!
> HAHAHAHAH


Hey Mpd... It wasn't me who brought up PMS... It was badgeBUNNY... lol


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

5-0 said:


> Hey Mpd... It wasn't me who brought up PMS... It was badgeBUNNY... lol


True that! I hope that Framingham hurries the hell up and issues her a sidearm!


----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

mpd61 said:


> True that! I hope that Framingham hurries the hell up and issues her a sidearm!


Why? so she can increase her potential liability to overreact to a situation? They haven't needed them and Framingham has ALWAYS been there quickly and dealt with problems effectively. Why don't you get it and see why the admin is serious by requiring accredidation first?


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

If teaching isn't what you really want you'll be unhappy for a long long time. Escape while you can. If police work is in the cards it's well worth the work you'll have to do to get there. Good luck. See if you can pick up a summer police job at Hampton or the Cape to experience the job and gain some experience in it. Check Hampton now for next summer.


----------



## Trot74 (Apr 19, 2008)

5-0 said:


> Just kidding. If you have any specific questions though, I promise I won't be too sarcastic. 24 is not too late. Just practice climbing over walls... oh wait...


Well I'm pretty sure I could get over this wall you speak of. As I read more on this site I think I'm going to have trouble with the vision requirements for the PAT. I have perfect corrected vision, but I'm frustrated about the uncorrected part. I am pretty sure I have worse than 20/100. 

I've been a content contact wearer since junior high, I've never even considered lasik. Would I have to get that before I decide to start this whole process?


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

FAPD said:


> Why? so she can increase her potential liability to overreact to a situation? They haven't needed them and Framingham has ALWAYS been there quickly and dealt with problems effectively. Why don't you get it and see why the admin is serious by requiring accredidation first?


wow....little off topic and heated.....take it easy Francis...lol...


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Trot74 said:


> Well I'm pretty sure I could get over this wall you speak of. As I read more on this site I think I'm going to have trouble with the vision requirements for the PAT. I have perfect corrected vision, but I'm frustrated about the uncorrected part. I am pretty sure I have worse than 20/100.
> 
> I've been a content contact wearer since junior high, I've never even considered lasik. Would I have to get that before I decide to start this whole process?


Unfortunately you probably would. I had 20/20 vision with my contacts but when they made me take them out I was down to 20/200. Fortunately I was able to get lasik and correct it before my hiring date. It was expansive at the time but well worth it.


----------



## Trot74 (Apr 19, 2008)

lofu said:


> Unfortunately you probably would. I had 20/20 vision with my contacts but when they made me take them out I was down to 20/200. Fortunately I was able to get lasik and correct it before my hiring date. It was expansive at the time but well worth it.


Man that stinks. I guess I should start saving if I want to do this.

I get where they're coming from with the whole uncorrected vision standard though. But yesterday I saw an officer who was seriously no lie, 400 pounds, three times my size. I would think he would be more of a hazard on the job than me with a contact possibly falling out at a bad time. Seriously. I would have liked to see him climb over this wall everyone is talking about.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

mpd61 said:


> True that! I hope that Framingham hurries the hell up and issues her a sidearm!


I'll plead the 5th on that one... but I do hope FSC gets armed.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Originally Posted by *mpd61*  
_True that! I hope that Framingham hurries the hell up and issues her a sidearm!
_



5-0 said:


> I'll plead the 5th on that one... but I do hope FSC gets armed.


Hey buddy!
What the hell! I didn't say give a gun to Rocksy!


----------

